# Bio Ionic Sugar Skull Collection



## Jennifae (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't usually get excited over hair styling tools, but... *Bio Ionic* recently launched their *Sugar Skull Collection*!   How AWESOME is this design!?!    Are these worth your dollars though?  [COLOR=CD69A1]

[/COLOR]   Let's look at the *Bio Ionic 1875W Pro Dryer*.  It comes with 2 attachments (concentrators) for more styling control.  It has multiple settings for heat and power.  Since it uses Far Infrared Heat, it dries the hair twice as fast. It contains what they call  "NanoIonic Mineral Complex" which is a blend of 32 natural-occurring minerals molded into the dryer's barrel and nozzle. This is supposed to emit Natural Negative Ions into the hair shaft to re-hydrate, re-condition and restore moisture balance in the hair.  

   The same sugar skull design is carried over onto the *Bio Ionic Pro Iron 1.5”*.  This flat iron has a multi-level digital heat control (up to 450° F/ 230° C) and ceramic heating plates which are also embedded with NanoIonic Mineral Complex to help hydrate and condition hair.  Like the dryer, this flat iron uses Far Infrared Heat for quick styling without much heat damage.  I have straight hair with some slight waves, so when I want a sleeker pin-straight look, I use a flat iron.  I love that this flat iron heats up very quickly (ready to use within seconds) and cuts my styling time in half.  It also doesn't dry my hair out as much as the other flat irons I've used in the past.  

   Here's a closer look at the sugar skull design.  

   After using this hair dryer and flat iron for over a month, I can honestly say my hair feels soft, smooth, and shiny.  I have never received so many comments on my hair looking "healthy"!  These are professional quality, so they're a little pricey, but I think they're worth it.  Those negative ions really make a difference!  Plus, you can save so much time because these work efficiently and quickly.  Oh, and did I mention these come with a cute sugar skull tote bag and stickers?   [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=FF0099]Have you tried anything from Bio Ionic? Would you buy these?[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818]*Where to buy:*  www.bioionic.com[/COLOR]   [COLOR=696969]_ * Press samples have been provided to Specktra for consideration only.  This bears no influence to the outcome of any review (if published).  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews.  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_All products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly.  We are committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe in._[/COLOR]


----------

